# Toy, miniature or standard?



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

I was just wondering, what size the majority of Cockapoos are on this website when fully grown. Toy, miniature or standard size? Maple is a miniature


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine are almost 4 tins tall ... 

Sorry have you seen the thread by Kendal where we all measured our cockapoos against tins .. it is so funny .. great idea... 

Mine are miniature size ...
Oakley approx 17 inches and Honey approx 16 inches ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol like JoJo mine are both miniture and just under 4tins tall


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all my girls are mini, i think if you want the sranderd go for a labradoodal, i dont thing the skze of the cocker and the standered poodle is z good match even if its poodle mum cocker dad i just dont agree with it.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is a toy and is about 14 inches - haven't done the tin test yet


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I haven't measured Daisy yet. Where do you measured to? Is it the front shoulder? Thanks.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is 14" roughly. My 12" ruler ran out  and had to judge the next bit.

She's crossed with a miniature P.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if Maggie is talking about the 'end size' of our Cockapoos rather than the size poodle of dad/mum? 

KC Poodle sizes:
Toy: under 11"
Miniature: 11" - 15"
Standard: over 15"

Therefore, even though Dylan is a Toy poodle cross, his end 'size' is miniature.
Kendal's girls would therefore be standard size and JoJo's Oakley and Honey have ended up as standard size too. My Rufus has ended up standard size and we are expecting Basil to be approx 15" when fully grown so may be miniature or standard .....we'll see!

I think the 'hybrid vigor' has a lot to answer for! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is miniature - at the moment she is 14 inches to the shoulder and is just over 6 months old


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky is also 14" to shoulder, 6 months on tuesday (his half birthday...well, they don't get many so I think its only fair for them to have 2 a year!!) 
He needs to practice opening pressies ready for Christmas :bday:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is about 15 1/2 inches, maybe 16 but she kept moving! 
She is just over 6 months, I wonder if she will grow more?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I'm wondering if Maggie is talking about the 'end size' of our Cockapoos rather than the size poodle of dad/mum?
> 
> KC Poodle sizes:
> Toy: under 11"
> ...



Good point Karen .. but I am not sure I like mine being called standard .. ha ha ha only teasing  just got my silly head on .... 

I like the tin test ... that shows sizes perfectly ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy is about 15 1/2 inches, maybe 16 but she kept moving!
> She is just over 6 months, I wonder if she will grow more?


Ha ha ha oh Sarah my measuring is a bit approx too ... wiggly cockapoos .. or Honey just sits down too look like she is being good, no hun I want to measure you ... and then rolls over for a belly run .. so cute though xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ha ha, somehow i have missed the tin measure, and that explains Amanda's comment in another thread. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We've been taking photos of our dogs next to a tower of tins! Kendal started the thread but can't remember the exact title. I'll have a search.

Karen. x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Found it! Search for 'compair cockapoo hights' 

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ickle Izzy cant be more than 3 tins Cara lol x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie (2 years) is about 12 inches, or 3 cans tall to the shoulder ... she is on the small side.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Found it! Search for 'compair cockapoo hights'
> 
> Karen x


Thankyou, I had better make a tin stack!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Karen, you were right I was talking about the size of the finished pooch when fully grown. I was interested to know what the most popular size was out of the three. It is still interesting to read all the varying measurements of these cuddly teddies Mind you I have yet to do the tin thing! :smile: Thanks to everyone who has replied xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess when they get much bigger than 17-18 inches range .. they are into mini labradoodle size, aren't they??


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is just under 14 inches to her shoulder. She is a minature cross American and weighs 6.3k. She stopped growing at around 7 months.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie is a 'Standard' size in Poodle heights 

I have met a couple of huge Labradoodles which made Eddie look teeny


----------

